# Lighting question



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

hey all I just sold my standard 20 gallon petcetera tank to my friend and we are wondering about the lighting. She wants to grow plants. The canopy fits a 20inch 15 watt tube light. Not sure if it is t5, t8 or what have you. She is going to be doseing with the EI method and using metricide. 
What would the best couple of lighting options be??? I have the coralife pc on my tank but i know it is not the best but i get good growth. Is the draw backs the cost of bulbs and not the best lighting usage?? Could we do a 24 inch coralife on hers?? 
The reson i ask is because these are the lighting fixtures I most often see for sale on here. 
Or if anyone has anything they are getting rid of let me know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

For efficiency, 

HO T5 is the better choice without going into LED.

For growing plants, 

Any fluorescent will work quite well once you get the wpg close to 2.5 wpg. around 50 watt +/- 10 watt. 40 watt to 65watt. Reason there is a range is to factor in the difference wattage of bulbs, base on type, and (no)reflectors 

HO T5 for 20 gallon (24" tank) is 24watt per bulb. should have 2 bulbs
PC for 20 gallon typically is 55 watt to 65 watt per bulb. 
T8 is 15 watt. x 3 = 45 watt
screw-in compact fluorescent works quite well for the incandescent canopy with the mougal socket.

The standard fluorescent that usually come in the canopy is T8.


----------

